# TGB Brand ATV



## hitechman

Anyone know anything about the TGB brand of ATV's...............saw an ad yesterday......

*"ATV has a 4-stroke, liquid cooled engine, electric start with recoil back-up, automatic transmission with high/low range sub-transmission with 2WD/4WD differential, plow & winch, a 990 pound towing capacity, digital speedometer, disk brakes and rear rack and light. $6495 retail."*

I've never heard of them, and no other info given as to engine size. 

I looked them up on the web (here) and there appears to be only 1 model (with 3 variations) with 425cc engine, but the article is almost 2 years old.

Article states that they have parts distributors in 2 places in the U.S., and that _"While we are the new kids in town, comparatively speaking, TGB has been a manufacturing partner of over 27 years with several brands including Polaris and Piaggio, explains US President, Bill Peirce. "We are an extremely well known brand offshore and now we're manufacturing product specifically designed for the US market that offers top quality build, and extra features over existing OEM's all at a competitive price." _

Just curious, and thinking I might want to try one.

Steve


----------



## Swamp Monster

Well, I can say with confidence that a 425cc 4x4 utlity quad, even with a plow and winch for $6500 is not exactly a deal. Considering it is a Taiwan quad, it should be atleast $1500 to $2000 cheaper to even be considered. Hell, you can get a Polaris Sportsman 500 HO with a plow and winch for less than that!
I haven't seen these yet, but after looking at other Tiawon imports, I'd stay far away imo. Kymco is the only somewhat successful brand from them and they are getting better every year, but they are still a long, long way from competing with the Japanese brands, Canadians (Can Am) and both Polaris and Arctic Cat. 

No thanks.

Thinking about it I remember reading an article about these recently in one of the atv rags....I likely threw it out but I'l lsee if I can dig it up.


----------



## hitechman

Swamp Monster said:


> Well, I can say with confidence that a 425cc 4x4 utlity quad, even with a plow and winch for $6500 is not exactly a deal. Considering it is a Taiwan quad, it should be atleast $1500 to $2000 cheaper to even be considered........................No thanks.
> 
> Thinking about it I remember reading an article about these recently in one of the atv rags....I likely threw it out but I'l lsee if I can dig it up.


Even if I can pick up the 2008 (new) for $2500?

Steve


----------



## Swamp Monster

hitechman said:


> Even if I can pick up the 2008 (new) for $2500?
> 
> Steve


So list price is $6500, but they are for sale (Non Current) for $2500? Thats a bit different story. It's probably worth $2500, especially if you have some dealer support that is not fly by nite. At $6500 or even $4500, the competition is a far better value. At $2500, it's likely worth the risk...even if you have a few minor mechanical issues from time to time. Just check over the frame welds and mounting locations etc.....these structural items on these Tiawon quads have typically not been up to par when comparing with the other brands.


----------



## hitechman

Swamp Monster said:


> So list price is $6500, but they are for sale (Non Current) for $2500? Thats a bit different story....................................


This is an oportunity for one quad MAYBE at that price (charity auction--and not on eBay). I already own a 2005 Bombadier 650 Traxter, but figured I would go to $2500, use it and maybe sell it to make a few bucks.

The reviews seem good on this quad, but most of the info is put out by the manufacturer (so of course it is good). See this info sheet on this quad: http://www.cobrasales.com/tgbatv400.htm


BTW.....I tend to agree with you on the Tiawan quads, but have never really seen or looked at one. My opinion is based on what others have said, but I doubt many of them looked beyound the "made in Tiawan" label. Have you actually seen, ridden, or looked at any of these quads?

Steve


----------



## smets24

There was an article in bowhunter magazine. Copy and paste the name TGB 425 camo ETC. in google and it should take you to the magazine article or comparison of them. I have a shop by my house and I have been looking at them. I would buy one for 2500.00 if I had the chance. good luck and let us know if you get it and how good it is.


----------



## Swamp Monster

I have looked at the Kymcos (not bad....improved substantially the the last few years) and Unisons that are not very nice...funky styling and cheap looking...sloppy wiring, questionable suspension set ups etc. This is in adult sized quads...I know a lot of folks buy the chinese and taiwanese imports for kids. I have also looked at a brand that is trying to copy the looks of the Yamaha Grizzy line up...can't remember the brand, but was not impressed. What welds there were looked pretty bad. I have never ridden any of these. 

If you can manage to get it for $2500 you should be able to make a few buck on resale imo.


----------



## hitechman

smets24 said:


> There was an article in bowhunter magazine. Copy and paste the name TGB 425 camo ETC. in google and it should take you to the magazine article or comparison of them. I have a shop by my house and I have been looking at them. I would buy one for 2500.00 if I had the chance. good luck and let us know if you get it and how good it is.


I followed your advice and googled it (for reviews). I found 6-7 different reviews for them. None were bad, 2 were neutral, and the rest were fairly good. One guy in particular had a review at each sites forums......word for word the same................probably the president of the company.:lol:

Thanks for the idea.

Steve


----------



## basskiller46

Im sorry but why would you even think twice its CHINESE

Get a good used quad. For 6500 you could get a used side by side.

. You want to get something that you will enjoy not break every other week. It wont be easy to find parts for chinese quads either.

Here are some examples of used quads for sale
http://detroit.craigslist.org/rvs/1016431048.html

http://detroit.craigslist.org/rvs/1016419620.html

http://detroit.craigslist.org/rvs/996303256.html

Here is a rhino for 6200
http://detroit.craigslist.org/rvs/1018712183.html


----------



## hitechman

basskiller46 said:


> Im sorry but why would you even think twice its CHINESE.......................


Well, it not Chinese, it's Taiwanese...and before anyone says what's the difference, let me respond by saying that if Taiwanese is Chinese then so is Honda, and Hyndai. By the way, one of the most dependable and well built automatic rifles was Chinese...ever hear of the AK-47?

Just because it's asian dosen't mean its a piece of crap. That's why I asked if anyone had ever owned one, and what they thought of it.

Steve


----------



## Swamp Monster

hitechman said:


> Well, it not Chinese, it's Taiwanese...and before anyone says what's the difference, let me respond by saying that if Taiwanese is Chinese then so is Honda, and Hyndai. By the way, one of the most dependable and well built automatic rifles was Chinese...ever hear of the AK-47?
> 
> Just because it's asian dosen't mean its a piece of crap. That's why I asked if anyone had ever owned one, and what they thought of it.
> 
> Steve


Actually the AK is Russian...at least the good ones. Kalishnakov is not exactly a household name in China. The Chinese variations are, well we'll just call them seconds. As for quads, the Chinese and Tiawanese are sub par when it comes to design and engineering. Many try to copy the successfull Japanese brands in appearance but comparing the two is really apples to oranges when it comes to quality control and final design and application. They are decent kid quads and decent for folks that are only going to use them occaisonaly around the yard or campground etc. If you going to use them for ranch/hunting/plowing/serious trail work, you'll be sadly dissappointed.....but then again, most folks don't buy them for that. I thought you said you were buying to resell anyway so why be concerned with quality? Jsutmake sure it looks good and sell it to someone and make a few hundred bucks on the deal. 

Also check out atv forums like www.atvconnection.com and see opinions on these models.


----------



## hitechman

SwampMonster----

You said exactly what I was trying to say in a satirical way. Personally, I would buy a Honda. Polaris, CanAm, etc over Taiwanese/Chinese, but only because most Asian made ATV's are NEW to the market and appear to be copies of lower quality.

In today&#8217;s world one cannot necessarily equate quality with country of origin. (why are Honda and Hyundai automobiles top sellers?). Heck, my Ford was assembled in Mexico from parts made all over the world.

I've spent some time reading up on the TGB Brand, and have yet to find anything negative about it.....some neutral and lots of good comments as well, BUT not much feedback yet as they have only been on the market 2 years or so.

That's why I asked for opinions of owner, those who have actually seen, and those who have actually ridden them.

Yes, if I purchase it, I will resell it, but I want to make sure I can resell it....that there is a demand for this type of ATV out there, whatever the market. Most of the reviews from owners reflected the fact that they were not hunters and serious ATVers&#8230;..they just liked to ride. It's apparent (after all this is a mostly hunting/fishing site) from the replies on this thread that few, if any, members have actually seen or ridden this brand, let alone own one. Until I saw the item for sale, I had never heard of it. Are they really junk? I get the feeling that the quality of these Asian ATV's is improving from reading the reviews, and that some of them may be approaching the quality of the more established brands (but not to the point I'd consider purchasing one for my own use). Quite possibly, that is the reason for its donation to a charity auction..............no one want to buy it!!

The TGB brand appears to be very popular in Europe, but, again, not for the hunting/fishing crowd (but how many hunters are there in Europe?).

*My intent was not to start an argument over quality, but rather to see what I should pay to get a little return on my $$........nothing more....nothing less.*

BTW SM, you've been very helpful, and I appreciate that. I'll let you know the results of my "quest" on Sunday.

Steve


----------



## Swamp Monster

I agree on the quality issue...they are getting better and better every year. so are the design and engineering aspect. It's hard to get past perception for many of us though....me included! The Kymcos (Chinese) are catching up quickly, including a side by side...these are styled like the japanese imports but not copies per se. Unfortunately, getting any long term reliability reports on any of these things is tough...haven't been on the market in widespread use long enough yet. The nice thing about the model your looking at is that the styling is "normal", meaning mainstream 4x4 utility quad, considering some of the imports look really funky. I think that will help you if you get it at a decent price! Good luck!!


----------



## basskiller46

Im sorry if i sounded like a dick. I just know that you will have less problems with something japanese. 

Also i did not know you were going to resell. Because in that case it doesnt really matter. But i do think the major brands would hold a better value.

Also let me fill you in on a secret if you want to resell. 

Go here snowmobileauction.com It is in michigan. You can buy atvs, snowmobiles, dirtbikes, anything and for a good price and then turn around and sell on craigslist for a lot more. Also find a good mechanic to go with you and check it before you buy anything. Also You can a lot of times find something that has a problem and someone who has no use for it and they will sell it cheap. You can fix and sell it for twice as much as you bought it. With the economy the way it is i dont think many people will be buying new atvs. 

Good Luck


----------



## hitechman

to polish off this thread.....in the last 3 minutes of the bidding it sold for $4600.00......way more than I was willing to pay.

No problem BK46......I was just looking for advice from those that owned, had seen, or ridden one, and not "what I heard was..." Also, thanks for the link. I'll have to check that site out.

Steve


----------

